

Textinator – automate those every day texts - skideh

Hey everyone,
This is a little app I made for android which allows you to set up text message templates for those texts that you send often.<p>Let me know what you think. It&#x27;s my first app created with Cordova so I would love any feedback.
======
skideh
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.cordova.ric...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.cordova.richrout.sendsmstosomeone)

------
kzisme
This would most likely fit better under "Show HN"

------
skideh
Also it's free. And has no ads.

